# Bathroom coatings or sealants



## ams_sxi (Oct 27, 2011)

Looking to fit a new bathroom and want to protect everything before i fit them. 

I have heard people use carbon collective platinum paint on taps to seal them to help stop limescale build up and water marks. 

Is there any other good sealants/coatings that are good to use?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I use some glass sealant on the shower screen - have also used some allure tough seal as well on it as well


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

This is a venture trodden but not well documented.

I’ve got two glass sealant tests going on the shower screen and stovetop, holding up alright but I suspect scale, fats and scum is a lot harder wearing than road film and rain.

Do a test and document if you can, it would be a great benchmark test of the durability of a sealant.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I have Carpro HydrO2 on my shower cubicle / wet wall and also on my kitchen sink. It really helps making cleaning / drying so much easier. We live in a very hard water area too.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I have platinum glass on my shower screen, wowos crystal sealant on my tiles and platinum paint on every sink in the house....makes cleaning much easier.

The coating on the kitchen sink is needing redone now, 6 months of daily use, hot/cold water and cleaning products has taken its toll.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Have you thought about a water softener?


----------



## ams_sxi (Oct 27, 2011)

Think using platinum paint may be too expensive for me... 

Will try some for the taps and see how i get on. Looking for a different product for the tiles and showerscreen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Whenever I have a bit left in a bottle of sealant, I end up coating something in the house. Little bits of c1, si3d, exo here and there. 

Bead juice and sonax BSD gets a lot of use on tiles. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 0-MAT-0 (Jan 12, 2017)

After each shower I use an OXO wiper blade available for about £7 to wipe the tiles down, then a Costco yellow microfibre towel to wipe the chrome of the shower bar and screen surround down. Ok it adds 30 seconds onto each shower, but it far outweighs scrubbing it out every month or so. 
In addition I give it a go over with the steam cleaner every 4 months to clean out the nooks and crannies. 
Been in the house for just over a year now and it looks as good as the day I moved in.


----------

